# Echidna



## Piskiee (Jan 29, 2009)

Random question but does anyone know if you can keep Echidna's as pets?

Boyf was asking and i said i thought it was v unlikely his argument was 
"but people have skunks and hedgehogs "

Anyone know?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

just been off to google, i wouldnt be suprised if you could keep them as pets as you can keep weirder stuff!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> just been off to google, i wouldnt be suprised if you could keep them as pets as you can keep weirder stuff!!


 
yeah lol you can keep porcupines an they are similar to them so wouldnt surprise me either 

best off pm'n Nerys an ask her 

her an rory know what can an cant be kept as pets


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

i doubt it very much as there are only a few zoos that hold these only seen one in a uk zoo cant remember what one though:bash:. 
also if they are only found in australia (not sure?) then they cannot be exported, so like alot of australian mammals they are very rarely kept privately, and those that are tend to be bred from the original animals exported before the export/import law came in.
stu


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Paignton have some (only seen one)


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I would very highly doubt they'd be possible to get ahold of. Australia have VERY strict import/export laws. They aren't even remotely related to either hedgehogs or porcupines.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

thats the one paignton zoo, its got lots of bushes in there and i just managed to catch i peek of it when now one was around at the end of the day:2thumb:
stu


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Doubt that the aussie Echidna can be kept and if it can it would be an illegally smuggled Echidna. 
Although im not sure if the Echidna's of New guinea are available, anyway why would you want one? because its a cool looking egg laying mammal that nobody else has ? if so those are the WRONG reasons my friend....


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

stubeanz said:


> thats the one paignton zoo, its got lots of bushes in there and i just managed to catch i peek of it when now one was around at the end of the day:2thumb:
> stu


 
Got a photo of it when there, it was pacing up and down the front of the enclosure next to the wall (you can see where all the grass was trampled down  )


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

rory says the last time we handled them was about 4 years ago, they would have come in from the EU, and were probably zoo born.. 

they were on for around 16,000.. the pair were sold within the EU in the end, although we are not sure who ended up with them

you rarely see them available, and when you do, the price reflects this.

hth

N


----------

